# Quarterly Pkgs, minor heads up



## mer (Oct 7, 2022)

Not sure if this should be here or in Packages, but latest quarterly pkg update is available for 13.1.
nvidia-driver-470 was upgraded, so make sure you kldunload nvidia-modeset  before doing the update or "startx" fails.
lensfun as a requirement of darktable failed on creating a directory, solution was manually pkg delete lensfun which 
also deleted darktable, then pkg install darktable.

So a couple of minor glitches, trivial to fix.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2022)

mer said:


> Not sure if this should be here or in Packages,


It's specifically about packages, their versions and the upgrade/update process. So "Installation and Maintenance ..." is a better fit.

Good heads up. Don't use 470 myself, a couple of my machines are stuck with the older 390 version. My other system has fairly new NVidia card (RTX3080) so I'm using the latest version there.


----------



## mer (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks for moving it.  I think the warning may apply to any version of the nvidia-driver package, but since I've only got the one, I can't verify the others.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2022)

I probably never run into this because I typically reboot right after updating my packages. But yeah, if pkg-upgrade(8) updates a kernel module you need to be aware that the 'old' version of that module might still be loaded. The pkg-upgrade(8) process won't unload modules, just as it won't automagically restart services either.


----------

